# anyone know where to get 145-50-15's?



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

tirerack dont have em, i searched and didnt find any in the U.S, just wondering if anyone could help me out with any sites that may carry these?


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: anyone know where to get 145-50-15's? (GTi Punk)*

eh


----------



## Quattro Pete (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: anyone know where to get 145-50-15's? (GTi Punk)*

Is this for a gokart?






















The smallest I was able to find was 145/60/15, and only in Europe. Sorry.


----------



## Dick Furious (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: anyone know where to get 145-50-15's? (GTi Punk)*

I don't know if they are 145/50's but check with cokertire.com. I know they carry a 145 in 15". Also pick up any aircooled VW mag and they will be tons of advertisers in it selling 145's and eve 135's.


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: anyone know where to get 145-50-15's? (Quattro Pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Pete* »_Is this for a gokart?






















The smallest I was able to find was 145/60/15, and only in Europe. Sorry.

in the new pvw the mk1 rocco had 145-50-15's, toyos i believe. i just cant find them anywhere


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: anyone know where to get 145-50-15's? (GTi Punk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi Punk* »_
in the new pvw the mk1 rocco had 145-50-15's, toyos i believe. i just cant find them anywhere

That is because it is a misprint, if you look at the tires in the shots they are clearly 195/45-15. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpride73 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: anyone know where to get 145-50-15's? (Dick Furious)*

I have 145's on the front of my bug. You dont want them. And it probably was a typo any ways.


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: anyone know where to get 145-50-15's? (130_R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *130_R* »_
That is because it is a misprint, if you look at the tires in the shots they are clearly 195/45-15. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah they are the 195's, i looked those up


----------

